# corrado vr6- rpi/willwood 13's or stoptech big brake kit?



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

so i have an s/c'd vr rado, and now i am in some serious need of some brakes.







so has anybody had experience with both the stoptechs and the rpi/wilwood kit? i like the wilwood lightness, and i have heard nothing but good things about the wilwood kit. but i haven't heard a whole lot about the stoptechs. any comments, likes or dislikes? 
TIA


----------



## '89gli (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: corrado vr6- rpi/willwood 13's or stoptech big brake kit? (20psirabbit)*

If you are doing some serious track use then I would go with Stoptechs. I like the design of the caliper better even though they weigh more, larger pad area, and I believe thicker rotors. Trouble is finding inexpensive wheels to fit over those calipers.
Oh, and just because your S/C doesn't mean you need big brakes. Swap in some semi-agressive pads and that'll be plenty.


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: corrado vr6- rpi/willwood 13's or stoptech big brake kit? ('89gli)*

i run canyons a lot with my friends, and the setup i have now (ate slotted rotors, don't remember what pads) will throw sparks pretty easily, and fade after a few corners.......... i figure better safe than sorry, especially when something happens that you need to stop RIGHT NOW............


----------



## Boosted SLC (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: corrado vr6- rpi/willwood 13's or stoptech big brake kit? (20psirabbit)*

Wilwoods suck. Get the stoptechs.


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: corrado vr6- rpi/willwood 13's or stoptech big brake kit? (Boosted SLC)*

Try hakw hps or mintex c-tech pads and some ate super blue fluid first...


----------



## HT WTR (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: corrado vr6- rpi/willwood 13's or stoptech big brake kit? (20psirabbit)*









I love my Wilwood ultra lites I painted them red.




_Modified by HT WTR at 7:18 PM 3-25-2004_


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: corrado vr6- rpi/willwood 13's or stoptech big brake kit? (HT WTR)*

ECS stage III brakes are on sale for the Corrado's, check it out









http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...2012v


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: corrado vr6- rpi/willwood 13's or stoptech big brake kit? (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

the Wilwoods are quite light. they don't have much pad contact area though. the big advantage with the Stoptechs would be the cooling and contact area. you have serious power, get serious brakes.


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: corrado vr6- rpi/willwood 13's or stoptech big brake kit? (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_the Wilwoods are quite light. they don't have much pad contact area though. the big advantage with the Stoptechs would be the cooling and contact area. you have serious power, get serious brakes.

I think our stage III big brake kit has the most contact area out of any big brake kit on the market for the Corrado's. I could be wrong but if I remember correctly when we did the research a while back, our stage III brake kit had the largest pad to rotor contact area in the business


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: corrado vr6- rpi/willwood 13's or stoptech big brake kit? (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

is there any downsides to the porsche brakes, or anything i need to know about them upfront? also, do you know what the weight difference is from the stock vr6 11 inch rotor to the 2 piece rotor that comes with the stage kit?
also, if i go with these brakes on the front of my car, do i need to get a proportioning valve or anything for the rear of my car, or will the bias still be the same?


_Modified by 20psirabbit at 9:16 PM 3-25-2004_


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

the only downfall to stoptechs is wheel fitment.. the calipers are simply huge. Unlike porsche kits, the stoptechs are sized for your existing MC. If you want the "ultimate".. drop 4k+ on alcons


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_the only downfall to stoptechs is wheel fitment.. the calipers are simply huge. Unlike porsche kits, the stoptechs are sized for your existing MC. If you want the "ultimate".. drop 4k+ on alcons









Porsche calipers are also large & require spacers for most wheels. Our Porsche kits are just as much "sized" for your master cylinders as other brake kits...just because it a Porsche caliper doesn't mean that it's not properly sized for your master cylinder


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

tom- quick question for you. i'm purchasing wheels soon, and seeing as how i don't have them yet, i don't know whether the stage3s will fit under my wheels.
i'm looking into a set of ssr comps, but i don't know how wide to get them. do you know for sure whether i should get them in 7.5 or 8inch wide? i'd like to get an 8inch wheel in there for some extra tire, but i was told by tire rack before to run the 7.5 for no issues. (rubbing, etc.) 
any ideas tom?
also, when will the sale on the stage3 end? i'm waiting on my tax return money.........








by the way, those brakes are pure sex!


_Modified by 20psirabbit at 4:54 PM 3-26-2004_


----------



## Byron N. (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

Alcons, thiers something you don't hear everyday on this forum. Alcon B-Type 4 pistons on a 13" rotor, you simply can't get better than that unless you used thier 6 piston. Big money but they are untouchable.


----------



## SpinEcho (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: corrado vr6- rpi/willwood 13's or stoptech big brake kit? (20psirabbit)*

Do a SEARCH on this topic. Try using Stoptech as your keyword. This was discussed in several posts a few months ago.


----------



## ddg60 (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: corrado vr6- rpi/willwood 13's or stoptech big brake kit? (SpinEcho)*

go for the porsche kit ECS tuning. I got them on my corrado and it stops on a dime


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (20psirabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20psirabbit* »_tom- quick question for you. i'm purchasing wheels soon, and seeing as how i don't have them yet, i don't know whether the stage3s will fit under my wheels.
i'm looking into a set of ssr comps, but i don't know how wide to get them. do you know for sure whether i should get them in 7.5 or 8inch wide? i'd like to get an 8inch wheel in there for some extra tire, but i was told by tire rack before to run the 7.5 for no issues. (rubbing, etc.) 
any ideas tom?
also, when will the sale on the stage3 end? i'm waiting on my tax return money.........


There is no way for us to tell what wheel will clear the brakes without downloading our templates http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...6 12v
The sale will be on for while, we over ran the production on a few of the peices & that is why the kit is on sale.


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (Byron N.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Byron N.* »_Alcons, thiers something you don't hear everyday on this forum. Alcon B-Type 4 pistons on a 13" rotor, you simply can't get better than that unless you used thier 6 piston. Big money but they are untouchable.

Alcon makes fine calipers, but being big money doesn't automatically make them the best there is.


----------



## FSTRADO (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Stoptech all the way. European car magazine has done a couple reviews on these and both have been positive. They are tuned for your car's master cyinder and ABS by altering the piston diameter to meet the needs of your car. Everything is built in house so they have total control of what is going on there and are really quite a work of art. If you've seen a cutaway of the vanes on that rotor you know what I am talking about. They are also two-piece caliper rather than a monbloc which makes them stronger. It's really all in the details with a stoptech kit.
Check out there website!!

http://www.stoptech.com/technical/


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (FSTRADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FSTRADO* »_Stoptech all the way. European car magazine has done a couple reviews on these and both have been positive. They are tuned for your car's master cyinder and ABS by altering the piston diameter to meet the needs of your car. Everything is built in house so they have total control of what is going on there and are really quite a work of art. If you've seen a cutaway of the vanes on that rotor you know what I am talking about. They are also two-piece caliper rather than a monbloc which makes them stronger. It's really all in the details with a stoptech kit.
Check out there website!!

http://www.stoptech.com/technical/


Review this a little more.....Both the stoptech & the Porsche calipers are 2-piece construction. The newer Porsche calipers are of mono-block design (1-piece). The strength of the caliper is a very, very small selling point, especially on a fairly light Mk3. The Stoptech caliper is very close in body design to the 993tt caliper. In fact it uses Porsche brake pads. 
ECS kits are also correctly matched to your master cylinder to give you in within spec brake bias differences.


----------



## EBG 1.8T (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the the ECS Porsche Stage 2 kit. Easy installation, fits well, and had all the needed parts in 1 kit. no need to mix and match. Put this kit on my Jetta and it just plain kicks arse.


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

hey tom, 
what's the cost on a stage2 kit with the 2-piece rotor setup? i didn't see it listed, only with the one piece, but i've seen some guys talking about it........ i'm guessing the upgrade cost to those rotors probably is only a little less than just buying the stage3 kit (on sale) to start with, huh?
if that's the case, i'll just get the stage 3.........
also, will you be doing the rear 2-piece rotor upgrade for the mk3/corrado vr6? that looked sweet for the mk4, but i didn't see that yet for my car either..........


_Modified by 20psirabbit at 11:53 PM 4-1-2004_


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: (20psirabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20psirabbit* »_hey tom, 
what's the cost on a stage2 kit with the 2-piece rotor setup? i didn't see it listed, only with the one piece, but i've seen some guys talking about it........ i'm guessing the upgrade cost to those rotors probably is only a little less than just buying the stage3 kit (on sale) to start with, huh?
if that's the case, i'll just get the stage 3.........
also, will you be doing the rear 2-piece rotor upgrade for the mk3/corrado vr6? that looked sweet for the mk4, but i didn't see that yet for my car either..........

_Modified by 20psirabbit at 11:53 PM 4-1-2004_

Yea, the stage II with the two peice rotor is in the $1500's depending on what color caliper you choose. We have done some research & prototyping on 12" 2-piece rear rotors, but have not finalized the design. It might be a while before that is complete.


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

cool thanks tom http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## '89gli (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: (ECS Tuning-Tom)*

Tom, how about a Porsche caliper setup that works with your 12.3" 2-piece rotor? Got anthing in the works?


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: ('89gli)*

i think that's the stage 2 version 2. but if it's the same one, he said that's it's in the neighborhood of $1500


----------



## FSTRADO (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: (20psirabbit)*

Well, I'd say stoptech, but I guess I'm biased....








I actually went to ECS tuning for my rear rotors and bearings. Worked with Adam. Very impressed. What a great company, and they know their Vw's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (FSTRADO)*








i think i'm love, those are the same wheels i want, and stoptechs look fabulous no matter what. nice setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pineapplegti (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: (20psirabbit)*

haha , red calipers for the hamster, i need some for my rabbit hehe


----------

